# Just a quick plant ID



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

does anybody know what this is?








my friend gave it to me, he said he thinks it is Sagitarrius or something, and it's been bothering me that I don'tknow what it is.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

That may be a
Sagittaria subulata 








but is doubtful.

More probably it is a
Sagittaria platyphylla 









My experience with these plants is virtually "el zippo" but I cannot recognize it as another species.

TR


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pic is too blurry for me to ID. Could be a cpl of different things..............

I am leaning to microsword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis).
Could also be.......

Chainsword (Echinodorus tenellus)

or dwarf sag or what Jones listed but I really think its microsword. More common than any of the others.


----------

